# Yonguo radio triggers get a thumbs up from me



## greybeard (Dec 14, 2012)

Got 4 of them from Amazon a couple of days ago.  I think I paid like $50 for the entire bunch.  They all 4 work exactly the way they are suppose to.   Yonguo rocks.


----------



## laynea24 (Dec 14, 2012)

I like the ones I have, except for the fact that they only sync to 1/200 shutter speed and below. Now I'm saving for pocket wizards.


----------



## Pallycow (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm very happy with mine as well.  I love that it waskes up flash from sleep mode.  Only thing I'd like to see is chanels on the outer of it, so I can easily swap chanels for selective flash when I'm running externals.


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 14, 2012)

So, I have this wireless shutter release on my Christmas wishlist (Amazon.com: RFN-4s Wireless Remote Shutter Release for Nikon DSLR with MC30 Type connection (Nikon D200, D300, D300s, D700, D800, D800E, D1, D2, D3, D3x, D3s, D4) - Transmitter and Receiver Set: Camera & Photo).  Does this Yonguo do everything that trigger does plus allow wireless operation of a flash that doesn't natively support wireless (like the SB400)?


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 14, 2012)

Lipoly said:


> So, I have this wireless shutter release on my Christmas wishlist (Amazon.com: RFN-4s Wireless Remote Shutter Release for Nikon DSLR with MC30 Type connection (Nikon D200, D300, D300s, D700, D800, D800E, D1, D2, D3, D3x, D3s, D4) - Transmitter and Receiver Set: Camera & Photo).  Does this Yonguo do everything that trigger does plus allow wireless operation of a flash that doesn't natively support wireless (like the SB400)?



OP is talking about flash triggers, not shutter triggers.  These are two entirely different products.


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 14, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> Lipoly said:
> 
> 
> > So, I have this wireless shutter release on my Christmas wishlist (Amazon.com: RFN-4s Wireless Remote Shutter Release for Nikon DSLR with MC30 Type connection (Nikon D200, D300, D300s, D700, D800, D800E, D1, D2, D3, D3x, D3s, D4) - Transmitter and Receiver Set: Camera & Photo).  Does this Yonguo do everything that trigger does plus allow wireless operation of a flash that doesn't natively support wireless (like the SB400)?
> ...



Perhaps I looked up the wrong product ( http://www.amazon.com/Yongnuo-Wireless-Trigger-Shutter-Transceiver/dp/B004YW79F4 )...seems it works as both?


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 14, 2012)

Lipoly said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > Lipoly said:
> ...



Oh, yeah.  Your last bit confused me.  The product you have linked has 3 times the range plus bulb mode, also 16 channels is a big deal as well. It will also light up an LED if the camera has achieved focus.

The Yongnuo as a shutter trigger is essentially just like the cheapo amazon basics remote.  The one you have linked is a heavy duty model designed more maximum range and dependability.  I don't even know anybody who uses the yongnuos as shutter triggers.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 14, 2012)

I tried the shutter release and it works.   This is NOT professional equipment but, I don't need professional grade stuff, I'm just a amateur and have no intentions of going pro.


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 14, 2012)

greybeard said:


> I tried the shutter release and it works.



sure, it works.  But so does a $5 amazon basics shutter release.  My point was that people don't buy the yongnuos for its shutter release capabilities.


----------



## impulsive1 (Dec 14, 2012)

I also just bought 4 of them.  They worked well on my SB-910 & SB-700.  Had touble with it "waking up" my SB-600 though.


----------



## John27 (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm pretty impressed with Yongnuo overall.  You certainly get what you pay for with most things, but Yongnuo has been pretty impressive.  I have one of their flash units, 560 II.  It's sweet!  I was blown away by the build quality for the price I paid.  We'll see how it lasts a year from now, but, if lasts half as long as a Canon flash, well, then I've come out ahead because it only cost 1/4 as much! 

-John


----------



## greybeard (Dec 14, 2012)

John27 said:


> I'm pretty impressed with Yongnuo overall.  You certainly get what you pay for with most things, but Yongnuo has been pretty impressive.  I have one of their flash units, 560 II.  It's sweet!  I was blown away by the build quality for the price I paid.  We'll see how it lasts a year from now, but, if lasts half as long as a Canon flash, well, then I've come out ahead because it only cost 1/4 as much!
> 
> -John


That's what has impressed me with these little triggers.  Solid build quality and they deliver what they say.  Too bad all cheap stuff isn't this well made.


----------



## John27 (Dec 14, 2012)

greybeard said:


> John27 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty impressed with Yongnuo overall.  You certainly get what you pay for with most things, but Yongnuo has been pretty impressive.  I have one of their flash units, 560 II.  It's sweet!  I was blown away by the build quality for the price I paid.  We'll see how it lasts a year from now, but, if lasts half as long as a Canon flash, well, then I've come out ahead because it only cost 1/4 as much!
> ...



Me too.  I am certainly one to say 'you get what you pay for'.  But, I COULDN'T pay for two Canon flashes, just didn't have that much to spend.  A Canon and a Yongnuo flash I could do though, to get a two light off camera setup.  But, I am so thoroughly impressed, I think I'll get a few more of these puppies in the future for more speedlite lighting.  Cheaper than strobes, and a great cheap way to get into off camera lighting!


----------



## greybeard (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm so impress that I just ordered a YN-565EX


----------



## sactown024 (Dec 18, 2012)

greybeard said:
			
		

> I'm so impress that I just ordered a YN-565EX



The 565 seemed to get poor reviews, when it comes to TTL I would stick with canon.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 19, 2012)

sactown024 said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not read any poor reviews, could you send me a link to some of the ones you have read.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 20, 2012)

YN-565EX came into.....it rocks.  It does everything I need it to do.  I don't need it to be a commander, my camera and db700 do that.  Lot's of power, work with CLS etc. etc.  Build quality is better than I expected and better than my old sb28.


----------



## Tee (Dec 26, 2012)

For $32 this was an amazing purchase and they arrived today.  I just fired off a hundred or so snaps to put these through their paces.  Perfect every time.  A win for the Yongnuo's! 

One of my test snaps:


----------

